# Dune Scorpion Lobster Roach Hybrid



## GQ. (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a photo of the first time I fed a lobster roach to one of my dune scorpions.  The roach was a bit big, but I figured the scorpion could handle it.  I snapped a few pictures of some other scorpions and then checked on this guy a few minutes later.  I looked in to see this...







The roach had the scorpion in a rear naked choke hold!  I flipped the roach over with a pencil.  I thought maybe the roach was gnawing on the scorpion.  Actually the scorpion was eating the roach beginning with the antennae.  The roach appeared to be lifeless and did not stir when I poked it with the pencil.  The scorpion finished eating uneventfully.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 11, 2006)

crazy
these scorps always did seem full of pluck

i desperately want to see one of mine molt!

they must look even crazier then

very funny pictures


----------



## Kugellager (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok now that first shot is funny! LMAO!

John
];')


----------



## darkeye (Feb 12, 2006)

That's almost as funny as the pic of the scorpling holing up a roach head like a mask & scaring away the other scorplings!

LOL!


----------



## SpaceHawk (Feb 13, 2006)

My Dune is afraid of roaches..He hasn't touched anything larger then a cricket for over a year and a half and he's full grown.

My Bicolor's take roaches that big though...its always neat to watch 'em fight with it and sting it a few times.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice feeding pic


----------

